# Anybody else pour soft plastics?



## FLQuacker (Jul 4, 2020)

Some multicolored we been experimenting with for saltwater flats fishn.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Ray D (Jul 4, 2020)

We made a lot when I had a boat and did a bunch of flats fishing. Bubblegum was our go to color during the winter months and chartreuse or root beer were good summer month colors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 4, 2020)

I used to pour my own worms when I was much, much younger. Yours look good!


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 4, 2020)

Any color will catch fish........


As long as it's chartreuse!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 4, 2020)

Tony said:


> I used to pour my own worms when I was much, much younger. Yours look good!



Thanks Tony, we've done a bunch of worms and crayfish style stuff for bass too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 4, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Any color will catch fish........
> 
> 
> As long as it's chartreuse!!


This spring I've been using a lot of clear and green. They seem to mimic our local saltwater shiners pretty darn good. Green back shiners.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 4, 2020)

I’ll take a fishing lesson......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 5, 2020)

What do your crawfish ones look like?


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 5, 2020)

@gman2431 

It's just an inexpensive open pour silicone mold we got to play with...looks to be 3 d printed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jul 5, 2020)

If you need someone to sample them..... I’m your guy  lol. The baits look great. I’ve been researching on how to pour my own since I fish soft plastics and mainly for large and smallmouth bass. Keep us updated!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

